
Introduction to Machine Learning for Coders - parrt
http://www.fast.ai/2018/09/26/ml-launch/
======
jph00
Jeremy from fast.ai here - I teach this course. Let me know if you have any
questions about it (or else head over to
[http://forums.fast.ai](http://forums.fast.ai) for the dedicated course forum
if it's a more specific technical question).

------
parrt
I sat in on this course last Fall. Excellent.

